# V07.4 - male hormone replacement?



## Leanne (Aug 1, 2008)

Dr. coded as 302.72 (erectile dysfunction) and V07.4 (hormone replacement).  Would V07.4 be the correct code for a male?  ICD-9 says post-menopausal in parentheses next to code.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 1, 2008)

What hormone replacement is he getting, testosterone?  I'm bet he's hypotestosterone - (257.2) We have a gentleman, same dx's as yours.  He gets testosterone injections, we use dx 302.72 and 257.2


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 1, 2008)

*dan*

v07.4 is gender specific to females only. see the symbol beside the code in the tabular index.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 1, 2008)

and there's that too!  thanks for pointing that out dpeoples!


----------

